# saintlys the henge



## Mark Evans (26 Oct 2008)

heres the best image i have of this set up. unfortunately i didnt take any proper images. it's an absolute rip off of dan crawfords way of presenting things, and not even in the same league but it's the best i could do.

rest in peace the henge. i will miss you dearly   






thanks for looking


----------



## Garuf (26 Oct 2008)

It's spiky moss not weeping. Other than that well done!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (26 Oct 2008)

i will certainly miss it dearly 

such a shame you didn't get a 'final shot' but you've got the biggest journal i've ever seen instead! well done mark, great scape


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> i will certainly miss it dearly



its nice to know someone liked it as much as i did. thanks thomas.

yeah, at least ive got the biggest journal. that's always important in my life   



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> t's spiky moss not weeping. Other than that well done!



thanks garuf.


----------



## George Farmer (27 Oct 2008)

What I liked most about this 'scape is not the actual 'scape per se (although it is very good), but the amount of interest it generated with other UKAPS members.  It got a lot of you thinking and coming out with good ideas.  It was an effective learning tool for many.

Well done, Mark.

If you ask Dan nicely, and he's not too busy, I'm sure he would present 'The Henge' in the classic Crawford style...


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Oct 2008)

> If you ask Dan nicely, and he's not too busy, I'm sure he would present 'The Henge' in the classic Crawford style...


Why the hell not hey, i'm doing Zig's first but the henge will follow shortly.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Oct 2008)

I quite enjoyed that journal too, and the results were pretty good, looking forward to future scapes Mark.
Congrats  RIP "The Henge"


----------



## Themuleous (27 Oct 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> If you ask Dan nicely, and he's not too busy, I'm sure he would present 'The Henge' in the classic Crawford style...



Dont think he's done to bad a job of it himself!! 

Sam


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Oct 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Dont think he's done to bad a job of it himself!!



thanks sam, but its not up to dans standards.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> RIP "The Henge"


yes god bless.



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Why the hell not hey, i'm doing Zig's first but the henge will follow shortly.


good man



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> What I liked most about this 'scape is not the actual 'scape per se (although it is very good), but the amount of interest it generated with other UKAPS members. It got a lot of you thinking and coming out with good ideas. It was an effective learning tool for many.
> 
> Well done, Mark.



im blushing   ....seriously , thanks George. was a learning curve for me mainly, and was great to get good help from everyone.like i said before it wouldnt of looked like what it did without the help.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Nov 2008)

i got dan crawford'd   thanks dan

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c312/ ... Mark-1.jpg


----------

